# Ammo Trading



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

As screwed up as ammo & loading components are we should organize a sub forum so members could swap ammo. Almost everyone has a few boxes, or even partial boxes of ammo they have no use for. 
I guess Remington’s new owners are going to publish a list of what they are no longer going to produce. 
16gauge shotgun ammo is one. I haven’t seen list yet but I hear a lot of the classic deer cartridges are on it. This goes back to the sales pitch for computers. They were suppose to give you more choices. Instead computer crunches the numbers and decides sales volume on particular cartridge is not worth it to them. when components can be used on cartridges that are big sellers of more profit and less time on the shelf.
Dealers selling cases at case discounts don’t have to put it on shelf.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Does that mean they won't be making 16ga reloading components, too? The sp16 wad is the most popular wad I know of.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

just because remington has decided it is not worth it at volume quantities to produce a gauge or caliber, does not (i hope) mean that someone else will not... i love my dad's 16-gauge pump...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is rumor stage info from Rems discountinue list of deer rifle ammo. 250 Savage, 300 Sav, 30/40
32 Win and 35 Rem. What gets me is how they have manufactured all those “ new” cartridges in last 20yrs that where short lived
Don’t worry, if there is a market somebody will make it. Small specialty companies will spring up. So will prices but if you want to dance you got to pay the band. 
These new big corporations that now own the old trusted labels have no loyalty to their customers.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

federal or whoever owns federal bought out Remington ammo last year at auction.


----------

